# Steven Universe themed town?



## NightDelight (Apr 11, 2015)

In a couple of days, my first town will be complete, so I was thinking about starting a new town on my extra gamecard. I was thinking about themes and decided maybe I could try and them it after Steven Universe (Favorite show).

I would probably make my mayor Steven and call my town Beach City most likely. I would like to have Connie as a second character. I need help with faces and hair though, so please tell me what you would think would fit best for both of them! 



Spoiler



Hair
Please pick one for Steven and Connie!
Face
Please pick one for Steven and Connie!



I also need some ideas for villagers. I would love to have Lion, Greg, Garnet, Amethyst, Pearl, Peridot, Lapis, and Jasper represented somehow through villagers. I also need 2 more villagers to live in my town, so if I g=could have some suggestions. Here are some of my ideas below!



Spoiler



For Lion, I was thinking obviously a lion, but there is no pink lion nor any one that is slightly that color. So I could either just pick a lion or either have a wolf (Freya). Maybe even a tiger (Claudia). 

For Pearl, I was thinking either Blanche or Diana. Leaning more towards Blanche for her.

For Amethyst, I was thinking either Diva, Becky, Violet, or Sydney. Need help on this one.

For Lapis, most likely Yuka, Bluebear, or Rosie. 

For Greg, perhaps Spork? 

I have no idea who to have as Peridot, Garnet, or Jasper. Like completely blank there. I would love Garnet and Jasper to be bears or other bigger villager types though.



So, yah. Still not even sure I want to do this, but defiantly need help with brainstorming. If you have any other ideas or anything, please let me know!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 11, 2015)

Puddles, Gigi, Diva, or Claudia could work for Garnet
Peridot could be Lilly
I have no idea for Jasper


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 11, 2015)

aw the links arent working :c

i think this is a super cool idea! maybe phoebe could be jasper? i know she's not big, but she has the same color scheme

edit: also mallary could be amethyst possibly?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 11, 2015)

Hmm, first of all, your links don't work, so I can't help you there.  BUT THIS IS THE COOLEST IDEA EVER!!!!
Pearl: I wold actually go with Felicity for this one, she has the same hairstyle and if you put her in a dress designed after Pearl's clothes she would look nearly identical!
Amethyst: Renee or Becky
Lapis: Bluebear or Skye
Greg: Definitely Hans
Peridot: QUILLSON lmao, or Tangy
Garnet: Cherry!
Jasper: Hopper


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 11, 2015)

Links are fixed! Thanks everyone for your imput!

Cherry as Garnet could work really well!!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 11, 2015)

for connie's hair, i would say the tenth one down. the one w/the air behind the ears. its not long enough obviously, but i think its the most accurate!

for steven's hair, the second one down. the fluffy one! c: 

for the faces, i would say the blushy one for connie, and for steven, probably the first one!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 11, 2015)

You could use the mii masks for Steven and Connie since they have more hair/skin color options.


----------



## agscribble (Apr 11, 2015)

Blanche as Pearl would be nice. They're both tall and prim. Also, Pearl is called "Bird Mom" by a lot of the fans.

As for Garnet, maybe you could use Pinky (since she's the bear with the closes colors and the two spot eyes could represent Garnets two gems) or Paula since she'd be closer to Garnet in personality. If you don't mind her being smaller, Cheri would be a good fit too. 

If you went with Cheri for Garnet, then I'd recommend Tammy for Jasper. Of course, these are cubs and don't have that larger, strong character build.

The only large yellow female that could represent Jasper would be Eloise, but she's looks very sweet/kind. Maybe a male character could represent Jasper? I could see Coach being very good representations of Jasper. Coach is a jock and interested in physical strength. Also, he's a bull. A "bully" like Jasper.

I can't wait to see your town when your finished. You'll post a dream address someday?


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't mind switching genders (Gems don't have any real genders anyway!) and Coach sounds pretty great for Jasper! I promise I will upload a dream address once I am finished! :3


----------



## Peebers (Apr 12, 2015)

OH OH MAYBE YOU COULD PAY A TRIBUTE TO ROSE USING THE FOUNTAIN


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 12, 2015)

Pearl could be Annalisa the anteater. They both have white skin and a long nose.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 12, 2015)

Bump, also maybe Charlise could be Peridot?


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Apr 12, 2015)

Ooh this will be such fun!

Imo give Steven the second boy haircut and the second boy face!

And give Connie maybe the first or second girls' haircuts? Hmm.. I'm kinda stuck for her! But I like the 8th and 11th girl faces for her!

Pearl could be Blanche or Gladys imo! Garnet could be Cherry, the uchi dog? Unless you want something closer to purple than red, which I get! If that's the case, I'll get back to you on that! For Amethyst, I like Diva for her, or maybe Fuchsia or even Sprinkle or Queenie! Jasper would definitely be Phoebe imo. Peridot could be either Lily, Carmen, or Bree? Spork could work for Greg! Lapis would definitely be either Yuka or Bluebear, but I'm leaning more towards Yuka! Rose could be maybe Bianca, or Cookie! Lion could be maybe Lionel or Mott? or Claudia!

For other humans, I'd suggest Sadie and Lars, or Sadie and Onion tbh what town is complete without Onion.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 12, 2015)

Onion could be Flurry! Freya definitely works for Lion.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Apr 12, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


> Onion could be Flurry! Freya definitely works for Lion.



Ooh true! B) I like that!


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 12, 2015)

http://tortimer-crossing.tumblr.com...n-tune-requested-by-****-oven-steven-universe

Here's a town tune of the theme song.

Hey, maybe you could have both Chrissy and Francine to represent Garnet, because she's a fusion, and those villagers seem like they'd be friends.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

AH, THESE ARE SUCH AMAZING IDEAS!!! THANKS

I am between putting Onion and either Lars or Sadie, or either putting Jenny, Sour Cream, or Buck Dewey.

The town flag will be a tribute to Rose and I will also have tiny tributes everywhere for her. Including the fountain 

I think Cherry would be great for Garnet and Phoebe for Jasper! Still not sure for Peridot, though. Sometimes I wish you could just customize your own villager! :/

Thanks again for everyone helping out! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

What do you guys think about Gruff for Peridot? He's a cranky and green, kinda triangle shaped head. Still looking around though...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also any room ideas for Steven and Connie? I def want Connie to have a library and I could design each of Steven's rooms like the gem's rooms? It would be pretty hard though, so still not sure.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 12, 2015)

well, if you're gonna take on the idea to make steven's house consist of the gem's rooms i have an idea for rose. you could combine the pink refurbished rococo set w/pink hybrids and stuff! that would be cute c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

and gruff for peridot is pretty accurate imo!


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

That's a great idea!! Thank you!


----------



## Peony (Apr 12, 2015)

oooh whenever you're done making it let me know, i'd love to visit!


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone have any path ideas? Should I try to maybe make it look like a boardwalk?

Like this path here?


----------



## Peony (Apr 12, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> Anyone have any path ideas? Should I try to maybe make it look like a boardwalk?
> 
> Like this path here?



*here* are some more wood-paths for boardwalk ideas  it would be really rad if you placed the villagers house as close to the beach/on a cliff as possible and did a boardwalk under it and stuff.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

I was planning to do that! Also have Steven's house, Cherry's (Garnet), Blanche's (Pearl), and Diva's (Amethyst) house near one another. I am thinking about placing Gruff's (Peridot), Phoebe's (Jasper), and Yuka's (Lapis) house near each other in a corner isolated from the others. Thoughts?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also turns out Beach City is too long of a name! ugh! Any suggestions for another town name?


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 12, 2015)

I think that a Steven Universe themed town is a good and cool idea.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

bump, need help with town name !


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 12, 2015)

For Pearl, you could have the cat villager named Purrl.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

you could always just do beach city!

- - - Post Merge - - -

NEVERMIND LMAO

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah, i totally agree w/having the gems houses by the coast, especially steven's! that'd be cute


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe call it Homeworld if that fits, maybe.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 13, 2015)

Homeworld is too long too!! I could call it Universe?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

Universe might work!! 

also, i'm excited to see what your town will look like. I'll keep checking back to this thread.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 13, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> Homeworld is too long too!! I could call it Universe?



That's pretty generic. Maybe call it Sea Spire.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 13, 2015)

Ooh! I love that! I'll call it Sea Spiral! Thank you Snowtyke!


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 14, 2015)

bump, need idea for last two villagers plus any PWP or something.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> Ooh! I love that! I'll call it Sea Spiral! Thank you Snowtyke!



I thought you already knew this since your original town name was going to be Beach City but the town name character limit is 8. Sea Spiral is 10 characters and so is Beach City.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 14, 2015)

yeee. id say go with universe


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 15, 2015)

Sea Sprial is actually 9 characters, so I just got rid of the space in between, for it to be exactly 8.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 19, 2015)

bump! need help with villagers!


----------



## pinkcosmo101 (Aug 12, 2016)

Whos the last two villagers you need?


----------



## Greggy (Aug 13, 2016)

I suggest Diana for Pearl (A pale, pastel-colored deer), Diva for Amethyst (a purple frog), Mitzi for Sapphire (a white and blue cat), then Cherry for Ruby (a black and red dog). If you want a mini-Steven, then go for Hamlet the hamster! Hamlet's a chubby hamster with a star on his default clothing. I'm not sure about the rest, but Big Top could be a Peridot and Boone could be Jasper.

For the face, Steven should go with either the second or fifth male face and Connie with the sixth female face. And for the hair, Steven's hair should be the second male hair and Connie with the tenth female hair. I used the pictures given in the OP for the reference.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Aug 13, 2016)

NightDelight said:


> Sea Sprial is actually 9 characters, so I just got rid of the space in between, for it to be exactly 8.


No, it's not 9 it's 10.
S-1  e-2  a-3  (space)-4  S-5  p-6  i-7  r-8  a-9  l-10.


----------



## PetitBoulet (Jul 5, 2018)

Good evening, I'm also a SU fan, and I would like to know if your town is finished (and still on your gamecard). If the answer is "yes", may I see some pictures or even your DA please ? Thank you so much


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 5, 2018)

^ 
I second that. would love to see what became of the project.


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jul 5, 2018)

Sadly, I doubt you will ever see it, the creator’s last activity was early 2016.


----------



## spookbunny (Jul 7, 2018)

For Steven's hair I'd say the second one down looks best. Connie's is a little harder since none of the hairstyles are very long. But maybe the 11th one down? I guess that could sort of be like when she has her hair back? 

Blanche would be perfect for Pearl!
I like Diva for Amythest. Gigi could work too.
Maybe Julian for Lapis?
For Garnet maybe Pinky(since she's a big bear) or Claudia.
I have some ideas for Peridot. Scoot, Nibbles, Mint, or Anicotti might work since they're all small and green.


idk, just some ideas I had. It'll be pretty cool to see what you come up with! I'd love to see the town when you're done~


*EDIT*
oh wow i just realized how old the original post was lol. oops! I guess we'll never know how it turned out..


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 7, 2018)

spookbunny said:


> For Steven's hair I'd say the second one down looks best. Connie's is a little harder since none of the hairstyles are very long. But maybe the 11th one down? I guess that could sort of be like when she has her hair back?
> 
> Blanche would be perfect for Pearl!
> I like Diva for Amythest. Gigi could work too.
> ...



At least you had a reason to spend some extra time thinking about a show you like^^
Also yeah, such a shame....maybe one of us will do their own beach-city in the switch game.


----------



## kemdi (Jul 14, 2018)

Aw! I would have loved to see a full SU town! I love Steven Universe! But it doesn't look we're ever gonna see what became of the project, sadly.  That said, if anyone cares, I did make a Steven Universe house in my town. I'm not the OP, and it's just one house, but if other SU fans wanna check out at least one interpretation of SU in New Leaf you can check out mine. It's not extensive, or the whole town, and like I said it's just one house, but it is mine, and I did put some effort into it. 

Here's my dream address: 5A00-00C9-EDF4  It's Twoson's house. I'd tell you to see the whole town, but outside of the inspired path and a few inspired patterns, nothing else in my town is SU related.


----------

